
The Petrucci Music Library - bane
https://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page
======
smitty1e
Dream Theater fans will note that this is Ottaviano, not John Petrucci.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Petrucci](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Petrucci)

~~~
matco11
Link on Ottaviano Petrucci

“He was born in Fossombrone. Around 1490 he went to Venice to learn the art of
printing. [...] Petrucci's later work was extraordinary for the complexity of
his white mensural notation and the smallness of his font, and he did in fact
print the first book of polyphony using movable type.“

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottaviano_Petrucci](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottaviano_Petrucci)

~~~
pachico
Amazing! I would have never expected to read about Fossombrone in HN!!! (I
lived in Fano, nearby, for 3 years.)

------
analog31
My kids both play stringed instruments, and enjoy getting together with
friends and working through weird material that they find in this library.

------
vixen99
Looking at composer bibliographies it's evident that there are masses of way-
out-of-copyright scores which don't see the light of day. Many of these are
secreted away in libraries and collections. If you have use of such a
resource, uploading some of these scores to online libraries like the Petrucci
helps preserve the more recondite creative work of past generations for
musicians and (hence) listeners world wide to enjoy. Most Petrucci users will
have made their own discoveries of music they would likely never have
encountered otherwise.

------
adrianh
Another great resource for interesting sheet music/tablature:
[https://www.soundslice.com/community/](https://www.soundslice.com/community/)

It's mostly jazz, blues, rock and pop, as opposed to classical music. Each
piece of music is synced with at least one performance recording.

------
nitsky
I am so thankful for the Petrucci Music Library, it is a great source of high
quality sheet music. I use music downloaded from it every day.

------
kkhire
Best site ever if you're a classical musician!

~~~
TomDavey
Yes it is, or even if you're just a classical music fan who likes to listen
while following along with the score.

I contribute $2 USD a month to Petrucci/IMSLP for the same reason I contribute
$3 a month to Wikipedia and $11 a month to WNYC: for the greater good of human
civilization.

~~~
ziotom78
I too contribute monthly to Petrucci. Apart from downloading the scores of
piano pieces I want to play (they offer a wide set of arrangements for all but
the most obscure pieces), I have discovered several hidden gem in their
library, which grows more and more every time I check!

Before Petrucci, I used to be a regular user/contributor of the Mutopia
project [1]. Its purpose is to provide Lilypond [2] source files for scores:
this allows users to create MIDI files or re-create PDF files using custom
page layouts/line breaks/etc. These features are handy, but creating a
Lilypond file from a score is much more time-consuming than simply scanning it
and uploading to Petrucci. (Each of Mozart's and Haydn's string quartet I
uploaded took me ~2 weeks of work.)

[1]: [https://www.mutopiaproject.org/](https://www.mutopiaproject.org/)

[2]: [https://lilypond.org/](https://lilypond.org/)

------
KyleBrandt
While this is amazing site for reference, it usually doesn't replace buying
sheet music that you intent to perform. Sheet music is generally printed in
various large formats (which is nicer for reading music, but means you need a
large format printer). Scaled down to common sizes will make the music to
small.

So if anyone is looking for a product to produce: A large format B&W laser
printer that is consumer priced - basically a musicians printer. There are
consumer priced large format printers, but they all seem to be inkjet.

~~~
bjoli
I am an orchestra musician moving from live concerts to streaming in these
Corona times. Imslp is a great resource, since many publishers are low on
staff, or have stopped renting out music entirely since last week.

not only that, the music can be live-streamed witout paying royalties. it is
great for us as a way to figure things out with streaming.

------
johnmarinelli
i learned how to read sheet music and play my favorite pieces thanks to this
site. i hope it sticks around for the long-term

